# اريد مهندس محترف يساعدنى فى عمل X Y Z drilling



## حوريه الارض (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
بصراحه انا مشتركه من فتره مش طويله ولكنى كنت كتييير يعجبنى مساعده الاعضاء​ 
ومد يد العون للجميع واعجبت بالتعاون ​ 
وانا اريد ان اعطى كل من ساعد غيره وسام شرفا .. ولكنه قليل عليكم :14:​ 
وبصراحه انا اول مره اطلب طلب ما بعرف رح تساعدونى ولا لاء
​ 
بس انا رح احكى الموضوع بملخص​ 
انا فى كليه تكنلوجيا سنه 2 قسم كهرباء​ 
ولكن اريد عمل مشروع سيكون مشتركا بين القسم الميكانيكى والكهربى​ 
وهذا بناء على طلب دكتور المشروع​ 
فقررت عمل ​ 
X Y Z drilling​ 
طبعا مش رح اطلب منكم تقولون كيف اعمله ولكنى اريد مساعده بسيطه ببعض المعلومات​ 
هذا شرح مبسط لما اريد عمله
:33:​ 
1- هنا شرحت بصروه مبسطه مكونات الاله وشكل الاله وطريقه الحركه ابتدائيا​ 


​ 
2- هنا شرحت بعض الاجزاء الاخرى وبدايه الحركه ​ 


​ 
3- هنا طريقه عمل الاله واتجاهاتها​ 


​ 

4- الخطوه الاخيره وهى طريقه العمل والحصول على النتائج


​ 


وفى النهايه انا اعلم اننى لم اكفى كل ما فى الاله من اجزاء وخاصه اهم الاجزاء التى تساعد على الحركه والعمل​ 
كــ PLC او Sensor او Controller ووو​ 
اريد منكم ان تساعدونى فى الحصول على معلومات ستفيدنى بالمشروع​ 
وطبعا اعتقد انكم قد تكونو اعلم منى بكثييير فافيدونى
:18:​ 
و سيكون الموضوع محاوره ومناقشه فى الموضوع الى ان احصل على كم كافى يساعدنى فى العمل فى المشروع​ 
اسال الله ان يساندكم وقت الحاجه وبانتظار من يشاركنى افكاره ...​ 
اختكم فى الله :7:​


----------



## حوريه الارض (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفه ليه حسيت انى صعبتها عليكو عالعموم مو مشكله

رح سهلها شوى

ممكن حدا يقلى انواع او موقع اعرف منو انواع actuator يساعدنى بالمشروع

وانواع sensor كمان يساعدنى بالمشروع

انا بقوت كتيير مواقع بس فيه انواع كتييييييييير مش عارفه اعرف منين اذا يناسبنى ولا لاء

يا ريت تساعدونى


----------



## رضا كامل (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اختاه لقد وضعت المشروع في المكان الخطأ
ما تصعينه يسمى 
cnc router drill
و هو يستخدم أيضا في الحفر على الأخشاب و المعادن لو صنع بحيث يكون قويا ميكانيكيا بما فيه الكفاية .
و هو مشروع نفذه كثير من الأخوة في قسم السي ان سي
فلو تصفحت هذا القسم لوجدت كثيرا من المعلومات النافعة .
انت تحتاجين الى تزويد الماكينة بثلات مواتير خطوية stepper motors
موتور لكل محور من محاور الحركة الثلاثة
كما تحتاجين الى برنامج mach3 و جهاز كمبيوتر مزود بمنفذ متوازي parallel port
لتنصيب البرنامج عليه .
خارجيا ستحتاجين الى وحدة انترفيس interface
للتوصيل بالمنفذ المتوازي ، يليها ثلاثة وحدات تحكم بتشغيل المواتير stepper motor drivers
بالاضافة الى وحدة تغذية power supply
هذه هي الخطوط العرسبضة لإحتياجاتك
أما عن الحساسات فيمكن استعمال ستة مفاتيح ميكروسويتش لتحديد بداية و نهاية حركة مشوار كل أكس .
المهم الانتهاء من التصميم الميكانيكي و التنفيذ ثم يأتي دور الاليكترونيات و السوفتوير بعد ذلك
تمنياتي بالتوفيق إن شاء الله نعالى .


----------



## ahmelsayed (21 نوفمبر 2010)

أختاه ما تحتاجينه موجو فى القسم الخاص بماكينات CNC
وهذه لينكات بالمواضيع التى تحتاجينها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21948.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43647.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69000.html
وهذا الموضوع يحتوى على لينكات خارجية و مفيده جدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32714.html
موضوع يحتوى على كتابين باللغة العربية لشرح CNC
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23792.html

اعتقد انى احضرت قسم CNC الى هنا
تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## k643637 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ياخي ليش دخلته بمكائن الس ان سي هذا كلام غير صائب هي الحركات بتعها مش صعبة عشان ترسله ال السي ان سي اختي العزيزة انتي محتاجة فقط حساسات في البداية ولنهاية لو في تفاصيل عن المواد المستخدمة كنت حددت نوع الحساس الذي تسخدميه قصدي الاذرع التي تم استخدمها عشان هناك الاف الحلول المنطقية لهذا وعشان اثبت انه الاعمال بتعها سهل الماكنه محدد بامر واحد ان يعمل وليس انته تعطيها قياسات وتحدد yxz عشان تعمل اوامر الماكن سهلة مع plc ينفذ كل عمليتها وشكراا


----------



## حوريه الارض (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رضا كامل قال:


> اختاه لقد وضعت المشروع في المكان الخطأ
> ما تصعينه يسمى
> cnc router drill
> و هو يستخدم أيضا في الحفر على الأخشاب و المعادن لو صنع بحيث يكون قويا ميكانيكيا بما فيه الكفاية .
> ...


 
شكرا كثيرا للمعلومات القيمه بس انا عايزه اعرف ايه الفرق بين x y z drilling ويبين 
cnc router drill

انا شايفه ان الوظيفه والمكونات واحده يعنى انابصراحه حضرتك ساعدتنى فى المكونات بس ارجو التوضيح فى الفرق بين الالاتين


----------



## حوريه الارض (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmelsayed قال:


> أختاه ما تحتاجينه موجو فى القسم الخاص بماكينات cnc
> وهذه لينكات بالمواضيع التى تحتاجينها
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21948.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43647.html
> ...


 
لينكات افادتنى الكثيييييير الله يجزيك خير اخى
اشكرك جدااااا بصراحه قصرت المشوار عليا كتيييير
:77: بس بردو سؤالى ايه الفرق بين الالتين
يعنى هل تعتقد ان اللى انا كنت قصداها هى ليست اوتوماتيكيه
وان التانيه واللى تخصها الروابط هيا اوتوماتيكيه ببرمجه ؟


----------



## حوريه الارض (27 نوفمبر 2010)

k643637 قال:


> السلام عليكم ياخي ليش دخلته بمكائن الس ان سي هذا كلام غير صائب هي الحركات بتعها مش صعبة عشان ترسله ال السي ان سي اختي العزيزة انتي محتاجة فقط حساسات في البداية ولنهاية لو في تفاصيل عن المواد المستخدمة كنت حددت نوع الحساس الذي تسخدميه قصدي الاذرع التي تم استخدمها عشان هناك الاف الحلول المنطقية لهذا وعشان اثبت انه الاعمال بتعها سهل الماكنه محدد بامر واحد ان يعمل وليس انته تعطيها قياسات وتحدد yxz عشان تعمل اوامر الماكن سهلة مع plc ينفذ كل عمليتها وشكراا


 
صح كلامك مظبووط كتييييير ده اللى كنت اقصده بالبدايه ارجوكم متلخبطونيش هل انا ماشيه صح ولا عكست الطريق

انا فط اريد ان اصنع اله drill تستطيع التحرك اوتوماتيكيا فى 3 اتجاهات x y z باستخدام برنامج عن طريق plc وهذه الاله ساستخدمها فى خرم المعادن ..

فما اول الطريق ..؟ يعنى بصراحه ليسه بحاول اجمع معلومات لسه باول الطريق شوى


----------



## رضا كامل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حوريه الارض قال:


> شكرا كثيرا للمعلومات القيمه بس انا عايزه اعرف ايه الفرق بين x y z drilling ويبين
> cnc router drill
> 
> انا شايفه ان الوظيفه والمكونات واحده يعنى انابصراحه حضرتك ساعدتنى فى المكونات بس ارجو التوضيح فى الفرق بين الالاتين



أختاه .
عمليا لا يوجد فرق إطلاقا .
و لكن الاسم الذي قلته لك هو المتداول بين العاملين في مجال السي ان سي بينما الاسم الذي تذكرينه هو أقرب لكونه اسما علميا أكاديميا .
و لكنهما نفس الشيء و لايوجد فرق مطلقا .
تماما كما نذهب شراء دايود ، احيانا يقال دايود رقم كذا ، أو قد يقال سليكون رقم كذا . مجرد تسمية دارجة و متداولة لا أكثر .
تمنياتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## chawkiz (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اليس ان سي دا المعنى الصحيح لما تريدين القيام به 
في الاول يجب ان توضحي نوعية العمل 
نقل المعادن فهي كتيرة 

متلا ادا كان حديد فيتطلب معداة قوية و ان كان دهب متلا فيتطلب جودة و الخ الخ 

في كل الحالات drilling pcb or metal or any metal 
اوتوماتكيا فهو يسمى سي ان سي يعني بواسطة الكمبيوتر تحددين مكان الثقون فتكون العملية الية


----------



## chawkiz (4 ديسمبر 2010)

و ان اردتي برمجة متعددة بواسطة البي ال سي 

فبالامكان دلك


----------

